# MRC controller advice



## 65steam (Dec 18, 2019)

I've heard good things about MRC controllers and I'm looking to purchase some for my new layout. However, there seems to be a bewildering array of them, and I don't know how to choose. I'd like a simple controller for a DC system with enough power to operate several trains. What do you suggest?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

That's a tough question to answer without knowing a little more about what you intend to do and how big a layout you intend to have. You say "DC" and yet "enough power to operate several trains". While those goals aren't totally incompatible, running multiple trains from the same controller requires some complex wiring and switches, and you also have the problem that EVERY train on the layout will receive the same DC voltage, and therefore be running at the same time (not necessarily at the same speed, though, because of motor and drive train differences). You will need isolated sections of track to park trains.

So are you planning multiple, unconnected tracks which you will feed with power from a single controller and watch trains run, unconcerned with independently starting, stopping, or controlling speed?

To achieve independent control of multiple trains in DC, you need a series of isolated blocks, each with it's own separate power pack (or one unit with multiple rheostats and outputs. If that's what you want, your needs are much better addressed using a DCC system. Many newcomers assume they want to stick with DC because they assume DCC is difficult to set up or complicated. It isn't. It's more expensive, but that's offset by ease of set-up and operation.

All that said, it's tough to go wrong with any MRC product. If you really do want straight DC (although it sounds to me that you don't, really), you can exclude any MRC product with "Prodigy" in the name. That's their DCC lineup. Depending on where you're shopping, people may have a variety of older stuff in stock still available but there really aren't that many options in their current production. A lot of the older models would be fine, too, but unless you can tell us which model(s) you're considering, it would be impossible to recommend any specifics (MRC has produced a lot of models over 70 years in business). You also don't mention what scale you're planning. If it's O, you're going to want one of the high powered " Throttlepack" line, if one of the smaller scales, the Tech7 is their high end model, and the AMPAC 780 version has dual throttles and outputs. The less-sophisticated version is the Railpower series, with the AA370 version having twice the voltage output, so that would be a better bet for powering more tracks simultaneously. The Tech6 is a kind of semi-DCC controller, which allows you to control lights and sound independently (on a single locomotive -- all trains receiving power from that controller would activate sound and lights simultaneously).

Hopefully, that's helpful. If you can give us more specifics, we can help you narrow the field even more.


----------



## 65steam (Dec 18, 2019)

CTValleyRR said:


> So are you planning multiple, unconnected tracks which you will feed with power from a single controller and watch trains run, unconcerned with independently starting, stopping, or controlling speed?


Thank you for the quick read and helpful response. I should clarify that although overall I intend to have several controllers, at least one of them I would like to be able to run two or perhaps three trains on a main loop without worrying about controlling or stopping them independently. That is the one that would need more power output. The others could have less output.

Among the controllers I've looked at are these:
Tech II 1400, 2400, 2500
Tech 4 200, 220, 260


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

65steam, I don’t think you’re going to be able to do what you want with DC control of multiple trains on one main loop. The controller will put a voltage on the track that all 2 or 3 engines will receive. The problem will be that each engine will run at a different speed at that voltage. So at some point, you’re going to get a collision of one train running into the back of another because of the speed difference.


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

65steam, I think those models are all out of production Walthers has 1300 and 1370 in stock,
"Power up to 5 average HO trains. Solid state circuitry delivers 18VA output" Others available on ebay.
Only current model with momentum (if that's important to you) is Ampac 760.
I think they're all good.
Also:


> Ken Stapleton Electronics<


Check out his 852B 1.5 Amp handheld throttle/controller, $45.
Has PWM and Momentum.
No, I don't work for him... 😂
And no idea at this time about delivery...
Also requires a 12-18VAC supply, like a 40 watt doorbell transformer, etc.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

65Steam

As Mark has pointed out, a DC powered layout that is capable of running
3 or so trains on the same layout is going to require a Power Pack for each
train, numerous electrically isolated track sections, a panel of switches to direct
the power and a rat's nest of electrical wiring. And when you get it
all set up, you'll have to sit there and manually throw the panel switches
to follow each train and manipulate the various speed controls. When all
is paid for and done...you've probably spent more money AND TIME 
than it would have cost you to start out with DCC...Digital Command Control.
With ONE DCC controller and a PAIR of wires to the track you can run
3, 4 and more trains at the same time, each independently speed controlled to avoid
crashes. No isolated sections, no panel full of switches and no complex
wiring. 

DCC works by putting a continuous appx. 14 volts modified AC on
the track at all times (train lights stay on always)...
it also sends along digital data that decoders
in each loco use to cause the loco to move FW or REV and at what
speed. DCC is the easiest electric system to set up and the easiest
to operate when you have more than one train. If you can use
a TV remote you can run a DCC layout.

And yes, MRC does make a very good DCC system.

Don


----------



## 65steam (Dec 18, 2019)

Thanks for the help. It's a lot to think about, but you've given me some clear directions.


----------



## 65steam (Dec 18, 2019)

Converting to DCC opens up a lot more questions to consider. If I wanted to install DCC in my older locomotives, where might be a good place for me to start looking at basic, inexpensive decoders?


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

65 wrote:
_"If I wanted to install DCC in my older locomotives, where might be a good place for me to start looking at basic, inexpensive decoders?"_

You're missing an important "first step".
You need to know if the engines you have are "dcc ready" or not.

"Dcc ready" usually means that the controller/light board on the loco also has a "plug" on it (usually 8 pins on an older engine) that can accept a dcc decoder.

If it IS dcc ready, there will be a "dummy head" plugged in, allowing for normal dc operation.

If there IS NOT a dcc ready plug on the board, that means you have more work, sometimes A LOT more work. A decoder would have to be "hard wired" into an engine like that.

Once you "do an inventory" on ALL your engines, you'll know what kind of dcc decoders might work. Make sure you keep some written notes around for reference.

You may need a mix of 8-pin decoders, and some "loose wire ends" decoders as well. There are also some engines (usually steam engines) that require major work to get dcc installed into. Just be aware of that.

You can also visit the decoder manufacturer websites, which have compatibility charts and in some cases, installation instructions with illustrations. TCS has a good area for this.

Also look on YouTube -- there may be videos for the particular engines you have.

Making the move to dcc is best done by doing investigating and exploration _before_ you set yourself in a particular direction. Again, go to YouTube for videos of the various systems out there.

I'm a fan of the Roco z21 wifi system, which can run from any smartphone or tablet. But these are getting a little harder to find, so if someone was thinking of "wifi, tablet-controlled" dcc, I'd suggest the Digikeijs DR5000. It's actually a little cheaper and has the wifi router built-right-into it. It also works with the free z21 app. But be aware that you need a PC running Windows to set up the DR5000. I've heard it can also be done on a Mac (which I have), but haven't tried it.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

65steam said:


> Converting to DCC opens up a lot more questions to consider. If I wanted to install DCC in my older locomotives, where might be a good place for me to start looking at basic, inexpensive decoders?


Any decent online retailer will have a good selection. I shop at Modeltrainstuff.com and Trainworld.com, for the most part. Tony's Train Exchange and Litchfield Station are also good places to shop for DCC.As long as you don't want sound, they're all pretty inexpensive. Anything by Digitrax, NCE, or TCS will be fine. Use Bachmann and MRC decoders with care. I think MRC's DCC _systems _are top notch, but their decoders are hit or miss. Don't worry, though, you can use any make of decoder with any brand of system.


----------



## 65steam (Dec 18, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

When you say you want to run "several" trains on the same track, do you main complete trains (locomotive(s), cars, and caboose), or two or three locomotives pulling one complete train?


----------



## 65steam (Dec 18, 2019)

I'd like to be able to run two trains on a mainline loop, one of them with two locomotives.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

65steam

You are saying you want to run 2 trains, one of them with 2 'running' locomotives.
Easy to do with DCC. The 2 locos in a train is said to be a 'consist'. Your DCC
controller manual will have instructions on how to 'tell' the two consisted locos they should
operate as one, a matter of pushing a button or to to set up. Speed match of the
two consisted locos can be of importance, however. This too can be set up with DCC.
Meanwhile, the 2nd train with one loco would still have it's
independent control.

Don


----------



## 65steam (Dec 18, 2019)

Between the simplified wiring and the improved control, I think that I will move to DCC. The price of a basic command system is comparable to that of several DC controllers, and the money saved on electrical switches could be applied to DCC decoders. I've been looking at how to retrofit my locomotives to DCC and getting quite excited. Thanks for this helpful conversation.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

65steam said:


> Between the simplified wiring and the improved control, I think that I will move to DCC. The price of a basic command system is comparable to that of several DC controllers, and the money saved on electrical switches could be applied to DCC decoders. I've been looking at how to retrofit my locomotives to DCC and getting quite excited. Thanks for this helpful conversation.


65steam;

I think you have made a good choice in going to DCC. You might benefit from a good book on the subject. The book, "Basic DCC Wiring" by Mike Polsgrove, covers a variety of DCC subjects well, including a chapter on installing DCC decoders in locomotives. You can order a copy from Kalmbach Hobby Store or from www.amazon.com The files below are some I've written for new modelers. They cover a wide variety of Model Railroad subjects. Read through any of them that interest you.

Good Luck & Have Fun!

Traction Fan


----------



## 65steam (Dec 18, 2019)

Thanks for the resources!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

65steam said:


> Thanks for the resources!


65steam;

You are very welcome!
If you're shopping around for DCC systems, I use, and recommend the NCE Powercab system. It's super simple to connect (two wires from the DCC controller to the track), simple to program (basic directions written in plain English) and simple to use. The entire DCC system is contained in one small hand-held unit. It can handle 5 or more trains as is, and is expandible, so you won't ever outgrow it. The NCE Powercab sells for about $200, but there are discounts available.

Traction Fan


----------



## 65steam (Dec 18, 2019)

traction fan said:


> If you're shopping around for DCC systems, I use, and recommend the NCE Powercab system. It's super simple to connect (two wires from the DCC controller to the track), simple to program (basic directions written in plain English) and simple to use. The entire DCC system is contained in one small hand-held unit. It can handle 5 or more trains as is, and is expandible, so you won't ever outgrow it.


That's just the one I had in mind! I'm glad to have your endorsement. I'm heading out to the hobby store tomorrow to see what they have in stock and then I'll order whatever else I need online.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Any of the MRC Prodigy units are excellent too. Personally, I prefer MRC's slightly less-cramped layout, and the big, durable knob rather than the fragile thumb wheel on the NCE. But you won't go wrong with either. Good luck.


----------



## glenng6 (Mar 12, 2011)

65steam,
Smarter people then me have already given you great advice. I would add that if you ever plan to run a DCC engine, on your DC layout, which works fine, the controller must not emit a pulse signal. The MRC Tech 7 doesn't. The Tech 4 does and I don't know about Tech II. That was what I was told by Bachmann, for running their Sound Value engines and by MRC, when I inquired as to which controller did not emit pulse signals. Glenn


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi Glenn, did MRC give you any inkling as to what in blue blazes is meant by their "Accutech" and "Proportional Tracking Control" ?
I think it has to be some kind of pulsed power, maybe not PWM, but some kinda sumthing!! 😂 Not just variable DC....


----------



## glenng6 (Mar 12, 2011)

MRC did not address either of those features, but my Tech 7 controller has both. So, it has nothing to do with pulse signals. I will say that both features make my locos run more realistically. Certainly much better than my Tech 4 did.
Glenn

The following was the description for the Tech7, on the MRC website:


*Bristling with advanced control features, this unit delivers maximum railroading realism. For example, one of its key features is momentum control, sometimes referred to as flywheel action.* 

*INPUT:*120 VAC 60 Hz
*OUTPUT:* 23 VDC, 18.5 VAC
*TOTAL OUTPUT:* 20 VA



*Accutec Technology -* provides smoother performance and helps maintain the extra power when climbing grades or running over poor track conditions 
*Proportional Tracking Control* an innovative system of control that yields the most responsive, realistic model train operation 
*Automatic Circuit Protector* automatically disconnects power to the track to protect your equipment if overload occurs
*Main Line Direction Switch* throw the switch to reverse direction of the loco
*More Powerful* than others in its class with power to pull heavy loads and operate accessories
*Advanced Slow Speed Circuitry* so your loco can crawl and couple easily
*Pressure Sensitive Braking* puts you in command of accurate steady deceleration, providing gradual, slow speed braking from any speed
*Momentum Control* with on and off switch
*Indicator Lights* for momentum, power output, and overload conditions keeping you informed of your layout status
*Fixed A.C. Terminals* for powering switch machines, lights and other accessories 
*300 Degree Speed Control* uses 300 degree throttle for an extended range of control

*Here's how momentum works in Tech 7:* When a real locomotive is given a throttle increase there is a lag time until the preselected speed is reached. Likewise, when braking a life-size, fast moving train it usually takes a mile or so before it stops. But because lightweight model trains won't mimic this delay on their own, we create the momentum or inertia electronically. When you increase throttle position on a momentum equipped train control, or operate the brake, a delay circuit slows the rate of track voltage change. This train control is equipped with a switch to bypass the delay circuitry for yard work or switching which require quick throttle reaction.


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

I managed to find this:
"When Accutec Technology detects a sudden change in load, it instantly audits your throttle setting and compensates for the new demand"
Nothing technical, but at least a minimum description...That 760 seems to be a real quality controller; I guess they feel like they need their secrets!! 🤣


----------



## glenng6 (Mar 12, 2011)

cid,
As I said the Tech 7 760 is lightyears ahead of my old Tech 4, which I still use on my workbench. You can actually see the changes in momentum, as the train makes its way around the layout. If you have grades it looks awesome. Glenn


----------

